# Big fellas..You lost weight? But how you get rid of MOOBS



## pete330 (Apr 18, 2006)

Ok so have went from 21st to 16st in 6 months
Very happy with progress and body shape aprt from the moobs lol

Any ideas what best? Aprt from surgery


----------



## Sian (Sep 24, 2007)

have you tried chest exercises?


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Exactly - turn them into pecs?


----------



## thehogester (Jun 15, 2008)

Are you currently doing any weight training? Or just cardio to lose the weight?


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

Great effort so far but sadly...

...moobs are just fat - you need to lose more weight. Chest exercises that add muscle will make them worse as the muscle plus fat on top will look bigger! Weight training specific areas does NOT remove fat from the targeted area. Fat is gradually lost all over as you run a calorie deficit. Much bodyfat is internal around organs etc and as that is lost as well you lose weight with less obvious external difference.

Eat less and burn more calories = less moobs


----------



## pete330 (Apr 18, 2006)

thehogester said:


> Are you currently doing any weight training? Or just cardio to lose the weight?


Yes doing Both


----------



## pete330 (Apr 18, 2006)

bakersgal said:


> have you tried chest exercises?


Yes part of my programme,maybe need more chest work tho


----------



## thehogester (Jun 15, 2008)

pete330 said:


> Yes doing Both


Just keep going then fella. Are you still losing weight? Or have you plateaued?


----------



## Mixman (Dec 18, 2007)

I feel your pain. It's only my moobs that stop me from swimming!


----------



## ash888 (Apr 29, 2010)

I would stick to cardio until you reach your goal/ overall preferred weight/size.

weight training will only make them appear bigger.

Healthy diet + cardio


----------



## jgy6000 (May 15, 2007)

Bigpikle said:


> Great effort so far but sadly...
> 
> ...moobs are just fat - you need to lose more weight. Chest exercises that add muscle will make them worse as the muscle plus fat on top will look bigger! Weight training specific areas does NOT remove fat from the targeted area. Fat is gradually lost all over as you run a calorie deficit. Much bodyfat is internal around organs etc and as that is lost as well you lose weight with less obvious external difference.
> 
> Eat less and burn more calories = less moobs


I dont think what you have said is 100% correct, You can loose fat through weight training..i remember seeing a poster in the gym about it


----------



## pete330 (Apr 18, 2006)

thehogester said:


> Just keep going then fella. Are you still losing weight? Or have you plateaued?


Yip if i stick to my Cal's and get enough exercise i am loosing 1-3lbs per week still

It is getting hard now,but will keep at it


----------



## Guest (Jul 31, 2010)

jgy6000 said:


> I dont think what you have said is 100% correct, You can loose fat through weight training..i remember seeing a poster in the gym about it


Weight training can build muscle which, in turn, will increase your metabolism and help create the calorie deficit needed to lose excess fat.


----------



## Sian (Sep 24, 2007)

pete330 said:


> Yip if i stick to my Cal's and get enough exercise i am loosing 1-3lbs per week still
> 
> It is getting hard now,but will keep at it


You have done really well it is really hard but I bet the difference is amazing ! I doing about the same as you loosing 1-3lb a week more than that would be pretty unhealthy :thumb:


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

jgy6000 said:


> I dont think what you have said is 100% correct, You can loose fat through weight training..i remember seeing a poster in the gym about it





Phisp said:


> Weight training can build muscle which, in turn, will increase your metabolism and help create the calorie deficit needed to lose excess fat.


Not quite what I said...

Weight training certainly DOES help lose fat, as it builds muscle (that in turns burns more calories per day) but when done fairly intensely will actually do a pretty good job of buning calories and creating a lasting spike in your metabolic rate that helps you burn more calories when you stop training. Google HIT training and you'll find lots of research suggesting it is a great way to get fit and lose weight.

My comment was about the idea of targeting moobs with chest exercises specifically...that wont really help in itself.


----------

